# arp: 10.10.1.90 moved from 00:06:5a:f7:7a:2b to 00:06:5b:f7:7b:2a on em0



## ccc (Sep 16, 2010)

hi

I'm getting on my freeBSD 7.3 a lot this kind of messages:
	
	



```
arp: 10.10.1.90 moved from 00:06:5a:f7:7a:2b to 00:06:5b:f7:7b:2a on em0
```
Howto stop them?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 16, 2010)

Tell those darn kids on 10.10.1.90 to stop using their load balancer.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 17, 2010)

Either there's some kind of link aggregation (see lagg(4) for the FreeBSD version) happening on multiple NICs on 10.10.1.90; or there are two separate computers on the network trying to use the same IP address.


----------

